# calmest and easiest snake to look after?



## BurtonReptiles (May 25, 2011)

what would be the best pet snake with less aggressive personalaity to own? i am looking into getting a snake i just want nice calm easy one.


----------



## Defective (May 25, 2011)

any of these really: spotted, stimmie and childrens


----------



## MChaz (May 25, 2011)

^Agreed. Can be snappy as hatchies but not all the time (My spotted has only bitten me once so not a problem for me). Hardy and dont grow too big.


----------



## saximus (May 25, 2011)

Scrubby


----------



## cadwallader (May 25, 2011)

haha lol my 2 spotted yearlings are crazy and my jungle is sooo sweet... but all my adult spotteds are fine.
i would say pick a snake you really like, fine a breeder, tell them you want a calm snake and your set...

i think sax is joking to lol


----------



## saximus (May 25, 2011)

cadwallader said:


> haha lol my 2 spotted yearlings are crazy and my jungle is sooo sweet... but all my adult spotteds are fine.
> i would say pick a snake you really like, fine a breeder, tell them you want a calm snake and your set...
> 
> i think sax is joking to lol


 

I agree entirely with the first part of Cad's post. Find something you like the look of and think you could look after adequately then find a breeder who can sell you a calm one. Every individual snake is different and if you make your choice on this one generalised characteristic you may be disappointed


----------



## kawasakirider (May 25, 2011)

I didn't know about the "typical jungle temperament" when I bought my two hatchlings, I'm glad I didn't because I would probably have been turned off. They are all very placid. I ended up with 3, the female was snappy when I got her, hence her name "Snappy" but within 2-3 days of regular handling and letting her bite me, she has turned into a good girl. She will head but on the odd occasion, but she's great now.


----------



## Red-Ink (May 25, 2011)

cadwallader said:


> haha lol my 2 spotted yearlings are crazy and my jungle is sooo sweet... but all my adult spotteds are fine.
> i would say pick a snake you really like, fine a breeder, tell them you want a calm snake and your set...
> 
> i think sax is joking to lol


 
Yep... I would not stick my hand in my spotteds enclosure if shes anywhere within striking distance yet I would grab my 5 foot JCP from under it's hide bare handed without any worries.


----------



## snakelady-viper (May 25, 2011)

Murray Darlings very placid and easy to care for


----------



## timantula (May 25, 2011)

ive got 2 stimsons 1 coastal carpet, 1 water python. the water python bites me enuff to make up for the others having never bitten me...


----------



## Widdup (May 25, 2011)

I would vote Diamond pythons! i have a few and also alot living around my house wild ones. I pick up a wild ones and the most there ever done is hiss but not alot in my opinion there calm as even the hatchies are pretty laid back!


----------



## Jackrabbit (May 25, 2011)

cadwallader said:


> haha lol my 2 spotted yearlings are crazy


 
Little man syndrome?


----------



## Juz92 (May 25, 2011)

If you want something small, Stimmies are generally pretty calm. My little guy is super chilled and has never been defensive or bitey. If you want a bigger snake, Bredli's are supposed to be pretty placid (never owned one, so I'm only saying this off what I've read  ).


----------



## AshMan (May 25, 2011)

Snakes are individual. For example, Jungles are supposed to be very snappy. Mine is not, infact, she is so placid that today when i got her out i noticed she had some white stuff on her head (presumably she had rubbed against some dried up poop) and she allowed me to gently wipe it off her head without even flinching too much. Pick a snake on the individual personality, dont buy a specific species just because its supposed to be "calm".


----------



## saximus (May 25, 2011)

Juz92 said:


> If you want a bigger snake, Bredli's are supposed to be pretty placid (never owned one, so I'm only saying this off what I've read  ).


 Mine is the best natured snake in my collection. He's the only one my girlfriend will handle.
Now all we need it the Aspidites fanboys to get in and we'll have had a suggestion for pretty much everything!


----------



## Scag (May 25, 2011)

I would say a Morelia such as a Bredl's or Coastal. imo anatresia's suffer from small man syndrome.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 25, 2011)

Our male jungle is the calmest of the lot, he lets me pat his head


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (May 25, 2011)

Red Belly 
Blacksnake


----------



## SYNeR (May 25, 2011)

I got a Wheatbelt Stimson for my first python selected by the breeder for temperament.. He is so very relaxed and probably the most placid animal I've come across.


----------



## AshMan (May 25, 2011)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> Red Belly
> Blacksnake



I did my first ever venomous handling last night and i was surprised at how easily the RBB went into the bag. Maybe it was just the contrast of trying the Spotted Black first who was still pretty chilled out but still far more energetic. The collets was by far my favourite though!


----------



## kawasakirider (May 25, 2011)

AshMan said:


> I did my first ever venomous handling last night and i was surprised at how easily the RBB went into the bag. Maybe it was just the contrast of trying the Spotted Black first who was still pretty chilled out but still far more energetic. The collets was by far my favourite though!


 
I'd like to do this, how much and where?


----------



## AshMan (May 25, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> I'd like to do this, how much and where?



I'll pm you


----------



## Torah (May 25, 2011)

Id say a spotted or a murray darling


----------



## kawasakirider (May 25, 2011)

AshMan said:


> I'll pm you


 
Thank you


----------



## BurtonReptiles (May 25, 2011)

Thanks guys another question when there young why you have to keep them in such small tank , you can't just put a say 4 month old in 4 foot tank can u?


----------



## Morgwynn (May 25, 2011)

I only recently went through this process when I wanted to get my first snake, and everybody has a different opinion. In the end I stopped trying to find a _species_ that had a good temperament and picked the species I felt was a good match for me size-wise, and that I thought looked amazing (diamonds). And then I started looking for a _snake_ with a good temperament, which resulted in me owning a lovely placid little diamond hatchy.
They are all individuals and there are exceptions to every rule.


----------



## saximus (May 25, 2011)

xMattybx said:


> Thanks guys another question when there young why you have to keep them in such small tank , you can't just put a say 4 month old in 4 foot tank can u?


 They don't feel secure in big open spaces. You can do it but they need lots of places to hide like they would in the wild. If they don't feel safe they won't eat then you'll be posting a "why isn't my snake eating" thread in no time

It's also easy to "lose" a small snake in a big enclosure. They always manage to find their way into that one nook that you overlooked when you were building it or they will be able to squirm out of the enclosure entirely through holes that would be too small for an adult snake


----------



## camcamcam (May 25, 2011)

Spotted python.
'Nuff said.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harley0402 (May 25, 2011)

my male black head is an absolute teddy bear  lol


----------



## SYNeR (May 25, 2011)

It depends on the learning curve you want to go for, too.
I'm comfortable with my Jungle Python after having got a Stimson Python, but I think I may have been a little overwhelmed if the Jungle was my first snake.. A yearling jungle that was quite snappy initially would have scared me a little initially..

But if you're after a steep learning curve and you're confident, I guess there are more possibilities as to what you choose..


----------



## Defective (May 25, 2011)

xMattybx said:


> Thanks guys another question when there young why you have to keep them in such small tank , you can't just put a say 4 month old in 4 foot tank can u?


 
this was done with the clutch sister of keiko, that hatchie now doesn't eat even though when received she was. looks like Andyh will be getting her feeding again and laying down some ground rules. a good safe size is 60x60x50cm


----------



## BurtonReptiles (May 25, 2011)

saximus said:


> They don't feel secure in big open spaces. You can do it but they need lots of places to hide like they would in the wild. If they don't feel safe they won't eat then you'll be posting a "why isn't my snake eating" thread in no time
> 
> It's also easy to "lose" a small snake in a big enclosure. They always manage to find their way into that one nook that you overlooked when you were building it or they will be able to squirm out of the enclosure entirely through holes that would be too small for an adult snake


 
That true I'm sure my girfriend would love the snake out in the house laters cat lol what would you keep young snake in?


----------



## saximus (May 25, 2011)

Plastic tubs from $2 shops are great. Check out the click-clack building guide


----------



## Defective (May 25, 2011)

i kept keiko's click clack in a 60x60x50cm enclosure so she had somewhere she knew


----------



## BurtonReptiles (May 25, 2011)

Thanks I deffs will


----------



## FusionMorelia (May 25, 2011)

dont listen to anyone here its the Murray darling , the inland, 
THE easiest user-friendly calm python you can get is the inland. 
even Doc rock(simon from SXR) says it the MD is THE best bigginer snake
it can cope with ALL noob stuff ups from feeding routines to handling to heating to lighting they 
are the best noob snake and most tollerent from hatchie to adult,


its just facts,But,
im a firm believer in getting what you like rather than something that fits a cut out
if you get a neonate and hand raise it it will do ok unless its just an angry snake,
and angry snakes happen in all species get what you like and persevere 

Nato

_you know you want a mighty MD!!_

lol


----------



## cadwallader (May 25, 2011)

mate you know you want a 10ft plus scrubby


----------



## NotoriouS (May 25, 2011)

cadwallader said:


> i would say pick a snake you really like, fine a breeder, tell them you want a calm snake and your set...



^ exactly!

I bought a spotted as my first snake as I was told they were the calmest, easiest, etc.. that thing was so damn vicious! bit me every chance it got! I've had 3 Bredli's since then, none of them has ever even looked like striking (not saying that all Bredl's are this calm).


----------



## Defective (May 25, 2011)

must be a thing with spotteds and biting coz my little stimmie is 10wks old had 3 feeds and never bitten me or the breeder


----------



## saximus (May 25, 2011)

Lambert said:


> must be a thing with spotteds and biting coz my little stimmie is 10wks old had 3 feeds and never bitten me or the breeder


 So because yours has never bitten you they are all automatically calm and friendly?


----------



## cadwallader (May 25, 2011)

Yes that is right i have a calm jungle therefore ALL jungles are calm...


----------



## Juz92 (May 25, 2011)

To be honest, I haven't heard many incidents where someone has been nailed by a stimmie (not saying it doesn't happen, just that I haven't heard about it  )


----------



## saximus (May 25, 2011)

Most likely because nobody would care. Photos of a Stimmie bite would be slightly less impressive than the ones of people who have copped a good whack from a Scrubby or a big Coastal


----------



## Naga_Kanya (May 25, 2011)

I'll add a +1 for everyone who's said choose a type of snake you love, then choose an individual snake. They're all so, so different, and they'll also respond individually to the way you handle them, just like any animal. When my partner and I went looking for a female diamond, we got the pick of two hatchling sisters, one of whom was a total darling; calm, inquisitive, friendly - whilst the other was a bitey, stressed-out little ratbag. Both were hatched out of the same clutch and raised in the same conditions. Fortunately the calm one was also the prettiest. Had her for nearly a year now and she remains an absolute sweetie - really charming and curious, and seems to genuinely enjoy being handled. All the diamonds I've met have been really nice snakes, but having had a friend lose hers to Diamond Syndrome I'm not sure if they're a beginner's snake, care-wise. There's a bit more information about Diamonds now than when my friend had hers though, and I haven't heard of people losing Diamonds like that in a long time.

My Proserpine carpet and Stimson's are also lovely individuals; the Stimson's was my first snake - I chose a small one because I was living in a tiny matchbox of a share house and simply didn't have room for a larger tank. He was living proof that it pays to do your research - I went to a pet/reptile shop to buy him, and mentioned I wanted a Children's python with a nice temperament as it was my first snake. They said they didn't have anything, then grilled me in a friendly manner about caring for snakes, etc, and gave me a couple of others to handle. When they saw I'd done my research and wasn't just some goth kid wanting a snake cos it was all spooky an' stuff, they brought out Fabs - they hadn't told me about him initially because they all liked him heaps and wanted him to go to a good home. It was love at first sight, and I ended up taking him. That was nearly 12 years ago, and he's still awesome - he's the shiny little face in my icon.. Anyway, I'm rambling, but yeah, choose a species you like that has a reasonable reputation, then just take your time picking an individual snake, just like you would picking any animal - dog, cat or horse.


----------



## Squinty (May 25, 2011)

Killer Pythons are good. 

I like the blue bits best. 

Keep them in the kitchen cupboard. No heat or light required.


----------



## lizardloco (May 25, 2011)

So would a bredli be good as a first snake? I've seen a couple of people with bredli's as a first, such as jazzv


----------



## BurtonReptiles (May 25, 2011)

I love a jungle I love there colours but been told they bit syco


----------



## saximus (May 25, 2011)

xMattybx said:


> I love a jungle I love there colours but been told they bit syco


 That's exactly what we've been talking about. If you want one try to find a breeder and check out what they've got. There are a number of us on this thread alone who could attest to the calm nature of some Jungles. They are definitely out there


----------



## FusionMorelia (May 25, 2011)

ok, lets clear this up, your best bet is to A get what you want most and have a go,
or ,"sigh" choice B get something someone else likes/wants and tells you what you want to hear,
like dogs all snakes can be fussy and a pain in the *** and may bite,
once you have 1 your stuffed, as its the start of an addiction
so you may as well get one you really want not just something you were told to get


----------



## BurtonReptiles (May 25, 2011)

i think jungles what i get whats a good breeder?


----------



## saximus (May 25, 2011)

Check out the for sale section

Also have you read up on what is required to care for them properly?


----------



## kawasakirider (May 25, 2011)

I know someone who may have bredli's on the weekend if you're interested. 

Do yourself a favour and don't do it the way I did.... Get an enclosure first, and decide which snake you want so you can get that enclosure to work. Get the temps sorted out and all that jazz before you put a snake in there. I had tons of frustration with a snake that wouldn't eat (it wasn't my fault, the other one ate fine, temps were fine etc) but if you have issues and it's because of the environment the snake is in, you'll have less problems troubleshooting before the snake's in it than after. 

Jungles are pretty


----------



## BurtonReptiles (May 25, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> I know someone who may have bredli's on the weekend if you're interested.
> 
> Do yourself a favour and don't do it the way I did.... Get an enclosure first, and decide which snake you want so you can get that enclosure to work. Get the temps sorted out and all that jazz before you put a snake in there. I had tons of frustration with a snake that wouldn't eat (it wasn't my fault, the other one ate fine, temps were fine etc) but if you have issues and it's because of the environment the snake is in, you'll have less problems troubleshooting before the snake's in it than after.
> 
> Jungles are pretty


yeah that was my plan i was going get tank all together and then buy my snake


----------



## AirCooled (May 25, 2011)

I love my Mac's but no-one has said Womas,I haven't heard anyone having problems with them and thats going to be my next addition to my my growing obsession.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 25, 2011)

xMattybx said:


> yeah that was my plan i was going get tank all together and then buy my snake


 
Well jungles are arboreal, so they need to climb. IDK about bredli's, but I've seen lots of people put them in long tanks without much head room, so I guess not.


----------



## saximus (May 25, 2011)

They're both classed as semi arboreal


----------



## BurtonReptiles (May 25, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Well jungles are arboreal, so they need to climb. IDK about bredli's, but I've seen lots of people put them in long tanks without much head room, so I guess not.


so you just put stick in there small tub?


----------



## snakeluvver (May 25, 2011)

Any python is a good starter except GTP's (unless you do a lot of research) and scrubbies probabaly arent a good idea either, other than that then YES.
If you arent comfortable with big snakes, however, get a woma or _Antaresia Sp._


----------



## kawasakirider (May 25, 2011)

Check out how to make a click clack, lots of people put a stick or a piece of dowel from one wall of the click clack to the other.


----------



## BurtonReptiles (May 25, 2011)

where abouts click clack topic?


----------



## saximus (May 25, 2011)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/guide-build-click-clack-dial-93266/


----------



## benjamind2010 (May 25, 2011)

I'll second whoever said womas were great snakes. The ones I used to keep had wonderful personalities, never aggressive, always calm yet inquisitive and curious...except at feeding time, and it was best to just quickly open the door, put the rat down, and close the door...in the space of about half a second before those golden serpents realize you've got something for them to eat


----------



## saximus (May 25, 2011)

Haha I was wondering where you guys were hiding. Womas are usually one of the first suggestions


----------



## Squinty (May 25, 2011)

IMHO. Woma's are the perfect beginner snake. 

Everyone should have atleast 10 in their collection. Lol


----------



## BurtonReptiles (May 25, 2011)

saximus said:


> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/guide-build-click-clack-dial-93266/


thanks mate how long you keep them in these size cages?


----------



## Squinty (May 25, 2011)

xMattybx said:


> thanks mate how long you keep them in these size cages?


 
As long as you want. Just keep buying a bigger tub as the snake grows. I know people that keep and breed adult snakes in tubs alone.


----------



## BurtonReptiles (May 25, 2011)

Squinty said:


> As long as you want. Just keep buying a bigger tub as the snake grows. I know people that keep and breed adult snakes in tubs alone.


wow that cool they dont need uv and heat lamps?


----------



## Squinty (May 25, 2011)

xMattybx said:


> wow that cool they dont need uv and heat lamps?


 
Most species don't need uv. Just use a heat mat under the tub.


----------



## Carnelian (May 25, 2011)

Definitely a Woma, gorgeous creature. I can't say they have loads of character as yet 'cause our little guy is soooo placid.


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (May 26, 2011)

You can pretty much get any snake you want as a first timer, except I would cross venomous ones and scrubbies off that list because of their obvious danger. Some snakes have a bit of a snappy reputation but from my experience I have seen exceptions to all these. I have seen super snappy jungles and dead calm ones, super vicious darwins and really friendly ones. Just pick a snake you like the size and look of and find one that handles well. This will give you the best indication as far as friendliness goes. It is best to go for yearlings in my opinion as they are usually over their snappiness and you get a better idea of their adult colours. Most people will recommend an Anteresia as a first because they are small but i'm sorry I have to disagree. If you pick a snake you like even if its a big one it will take at least a few years to reach that size by which you will be completely comfortable with it and no longer a beginner.


----------



## moosenoose (May 26, 2011)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> You can pretty much get any snake you want as a first timer, except I would cross venomous ones and scrubbies off that list because of their obvious danger. Some snakes have a bit of a snappy reputation but from my experience I have seen exceptions to all these. I have seen super snappy jungles and dead calm ones, super vicious darwins and really friendly ones. Just pick a snake you like the size and look of and find one that handles well. This will give you the best indication as far as friendliness goes. It is best to go for yearlings in my opinion as they are usually over their snappiness and you get a better idea of their adult colours. Most people will recommend an Anteresia as a first because they are small but i'm sorry I have to disagree. If you pick a snake you like even if its a big one it will take at least a few years to reach that size by which you will be completely comfortable with it and no longer a beginner.


 
Totally agree with everything you've said.

It really depends on how you treat the animal, and the amount of time and patience you give it. My tamest carpet is my Darwin python. They seem to have a pretty bad reputation, along with jungles, as a snappy, untrustworthy snake. For a period of time when he was younger I thought that was exactly the case. He is now 6.5ft long, and the most gentle, well-mannered and placid snake you're ever likely to meet.

Dodge the vens, dodge the scrubs and go for whatever you like. No doubt for a period of time you're going to cop a few nibbles from time to time


----------



## BurtonReptiles (May 26, 2011)

Thanks to everyone helping me out on this I really like a snake that grow to about 5 foot , I love the look of jungles and carpet snakes . So that what most defiantly going to get

I want one this colour so amazing


----------



## FusionMorelia (May 26, 2011)

if you want a jungle go see Colin(mod here) hes got some bloody rippers


----------



## BurtonReptiles (May 26, 2011)

Thanks mate I sus it


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Jul 7, 2011)

AshMan said:


> Snakes are individual. For example, Jungles are supposed to be very snappy. Mine is not, infact, she is so placid that today when i got her out i noticed she had some white stuff on her head (presumably she had rubbed against some dried up poop) and she allowed me to gently wipe it off her head without even flinching too much. Pick a snake on the individual personality, dont buy a specific species just because its supposed to be "calm".


 They say that juvenile Coastals are supposed to be snappy but mine is somewhat docile


----------



## Boidae (Jul 7, 2011)

As said before, most snakes (except GTP'S) are all relatively easy to look after. But the easiest snake to look after would probably be the Murray Darling, they are as bulletproof as snakes get. Whats more they are easy to breed, they get to a nice size and are usually very good feeders. 
In terms of temperament however, I have seen absoulte angels of Waters (Im holding one) and absolutely psycho Bredlis and Murray Darlings. You cannot get a certain species of snake which is guarenteed to be tame. Again as mentioned before, pick a breed that you like the look of, and shop around until you find one with a nice temperament. 
Any snake would make a good starter as long as you do your research first! Mine was an Olive 
Good luck


----------



## Chris (Jul 7, 2011)

LOL... I'm glad I didn't read this thread when I was looking into my first purchase... is there a species that hasn't yet been suggested 

Just to add to the confusion, I lost my python virginity to a Jungle


----------



## Erebos (Jul 7, 2011)

My first snake was a Gtp.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 7, 2011)

Theres no nice docile species, it depends on the individual. Stop suggesting species, most of them are good except the very large snakes (scrubbies and olives) and probably GTP's. Spotteds, for instance, arent more docile than, say, carpets. Just SOME spotteds are more docile than carpets, as SOME carpets are more docile than spotteds. Just get any python you like the look of.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jul 7, 2011)

docile is very boring


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jul 7, 2011)

Docile is good i shed enough blood making enclosures i dont need to lose any more handling them...


----------



## Grogshla (Jul 7, 2011)

my stimmie is calm as. Such a lovely snake. Never bitten and i handle her every night I can.


----------



## anicay01 (Jul 7, 2011)

Calmest - Olive, Diamond and Blackheaded. BOMB PROOF - enjoy they are addictive.


----------



## joelly116 (Jul 12, 2011)

dnt got with spotted stimmie or childrens, as they get older tend to start getting agressive, diamond pythons are the way get a yrling


----------



## Schnecke (Jul 12, 2011)

I though xDragonX would have posted in here with a conclusion, but he hasn't yet...

He settled on a Jungle....... Just in case anyone was wondering 

He set out to do the same thing as me, get a nice, calm, easy to handle snake (I have to laugh at myself on this one too) and we've ended up with Jungles (but lovely ones at that!)


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Jul 12, 2011)

Schnecke said:


> I though xDragonX would have posted in here with a conclusion, but he hasn't yet...
> 
> He settled on a Jungle....... Just in case anyone was wondering
> 
> He set out to do the same thing as me, get a nice, calm, easy to handle snake (I have to laugh at myself on this one too) and we've ended up with Jungles (but lovely ones at that!)


I was going to eave getting a Jungle till one of the last, but I found a real docile one for my second


----------



## smithy18772 (Jul 12, 2011)

saximus said:


> Scrubby


+1 lol


----------



## Grogshla (Jul 12, 2011)

joelly116 said:


> dnt got with spotted stimmie or childrens, as they get older tend to start getting agressive, diamond pythons are the way get a yrling



I have never heard of this before. I have seen many calm stimmies and childrens. There are many different natured snakes within each species for sure but most of them seem to be more docile than other species.


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jul 13, 2011)

Schnecke said:


> I though xDragonX would have posted in here with a conclusion, but he hasn't yet...
> 
> He settled on a Jungle....... Just in case anyone was wondering
> 
> He set out to do the same thing as me, get a nice, calm, easy to handle snake (I have to laugh at myself on this one too) and we've ended up with Jungles (but lovely ones at that!)


 
Hahaha that I did and he a little champ comes out for hangs every night and has only stuck at me once the other day when my flash went off taking a photo must scared him  but other than that he good


----------



## Schnecke (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah snakes can get a little 'sensitive' sometimes.

When my brother's 7 year old Coastal was a hatchie he was having a troubled shed and troy sprayed him to help him along. He looked at him as if to say "go on, do it again" Troy needed to spray him again and sure enough, he headbutted him (didn't latch on though) all you can do in that situation is laugh I spose!

I am actually enjoying the challenge of a snake that can't be "manhandled" and one that I need to approach with the utmost of respect. It's been wonderful so far.


----------



## SYNeR (Jul 14, 2011)

I must agree a bit that docile is a bit boring.
I got a Stimson for my first snake who was so extremely placid.

I now wish I had a bit of a steeper learning curve and got something a bit snappier like
my 2nd and 3rd snakes - a Jungle and Woma, respectively. They're much more interesting
and active. 

I still love my Stimson as equally as the others, it just depends on the mood
I'm in as to which snake I want to handle.


----------

